# 13 Weeks Pregnant - Due 22nd July after 6 years of trying! IVF Success x



## KimB1980

Hello

I'm new to B&B - this is my first pregnancy after trying for 6 years and amazingly had a successful first round of IVF at (the wonderful) Bourn Hall - we started treatment on 24th Sep 09 and are 13 weeks already!

I've been a little sick but nothing too major and after what we've been through I don't mind what gets thrown at us!

We intend to find out what we're having - saying a 'he' at the moment because don't like 'it'.

I hope everyone is well and happy.

x


----------



## kirst1805

hi hun. Congrats on your pregnancy and welcome!!!

xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Massive congratulations on your pregnancy! You must be so happy with your news :) Here's hoping for a very succesful 9 months x


----------



## Panda_Ally

hello and welcome!! x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:wave:
welcome to babyandbump:flower:

Huge congratulations!


----------



## gemgti

hello and welcome


----------



## biscuitnodles

congratulations - you must be so pleased after all this time!! Welcome to the forum xx:happydance:


----------



## FLSG

That's such lovely news!  Congratulations and I wish you all the best for your pregnancy xx


----------



## buttercup bab

Hello!
I am new this evening too, so hello!
HUGE congratulations! How exciting!
xxx


----------



## Ladybug2009

FLSG said:


> That's such lovely news!  Congratulations and I wish you all the best for your pregnancy xx

Hi i can see ur due for ur 20week scan in feb its around te same date as mine do u mind if i ask what is ur due date? mine is 6th July.


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi huge congratulations to both of you. Wishing u good health in the next 9months.


----------



## KimB1980

Ladybug2009 said:


> FLSG said:
> 
> 
> That's such lovely news!  Congratulations and I wish you all the best for your pregnancy xx
> 
> Hi i can see ur due for ur 20week scan in feb its around te same date as mine do u mind if i ask what is ur due date? mine is 6th July.Click to expand...

We are due 22nd July and not too long until our 20 week scan on 12th March. We've already seen our little one 3 times because of our treatment - at 6weeks when he was very, very small but a good strong heartbeat and then again at 7weeks when he amazingly looked much more baby like compared to the 1st one. When we went at 13weeks and saw arms stretching it was wonderful so can't wait for our next one.

Hope you are keeping well and thankyou for the message.


----------



## KimB1980

Thank you everyone for all they lovely messages.
Will keep updating and hope you are all enjoying your growing bumps.


----------

